# Problem with my new K40



## Navybob (Apr 27, 2013)

I've had it for a few months and in that time, it's received the break in amount of practice. 

Now all of a sudden, it's developed a very slight fore-aft play in the slide. With the gun disassembled, the barrel is tight in the slide, absolutely no movement at all. If I have it cocked, the 

problem goes away. If I have it uncocked and loaded with a full magazine, you can hardly tell at all. It's only when the it's unloaded and uncocked, you can actually rattle it with a good shake.

Now it doesn't cause any problem when I shoot it, but I've put twice the amount of rounds through my MK40 and it's still as tight as a bank safe.

I've tried to contact Kahr three times last week, but no good. Still waiting for a return call.

The only thing I can come up with is pssible wear to the slide stop.

Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a K40 Elite '98. I can check it out to see how it does and let you know.


Okay, I just came up from the basement where I took my K40 Elite '98 out of my safe to check it out for you. With the magazine in place and the gun uncocked and unloaded, if you shake it back and forth sideways there is some rattling. If you remove the magazine and do this, the rattling increases. The rattling is due to the slide moving back and forth sideways on the rear portion of the frame, not fore and aft. I didn't load the gun and try this but as I recall, it does not happen when the gun is loaded.

Hope this helps.


----------

